# What is this!!!!



## brockchance16 (Dec 2, 2010)

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/bik/2048997386.html the little riding thing i think is cool would like to have but dont know what it is


----------



## Gordon (Dec 2, 2010)

It is a Garton Speedster. Hallmark made Christmas ornament replica of it.


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Dec 2, 2010)

I've seen them referred to as an "Irish Mail" although I'm not sure why. I've got a much older one with a heavy duty beveled gear drive and a wooden tandem seat made by American National.


----------



## vincev (Dec 11, 2010)

Heres a picture of my Irish Mail.Looks the same


----------

